# Denon 4308CI firmware update



## tuananhpl1 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a Denon AVR 4308CI receiver that I needed to update the firmware on. I downloaded the instructions and followed it. Started the d/l process and it said that it would take about 75 minutes to do the whole job.

Well, it got the last step before the completion and it said that it would take 5 minutes to complete step 14. It's been stuck on step 14 for 30 minutes. I don't see any activity on the front panel nor any network activity.

I'm almost temped to power cycle it and see what happens but it would just be my luck that it turns into a brick.

Has any one done a f/w update via the network on a Denon receiver?

Update

A little more searching found similar issues and it seems that a power cycle won't hurt at the point that I'm stuck at.

A second attempt at updating the f/w works correctly and I'm good to go.


----------



## dobok (Feb 7, 2010)

How are you liking the Denon(top of the line model) anyway !!! I bought a lesser model and its OK---not enuff power for me and when I start it up it kicks out all the time. I restart and its fine then. Its a 7.1 system but only around 100 watts per !!! I have been thinking about buying the Denon 4520 ci model thats why I am asking about yours !!!! I think that the 4520 model will have alot of power and bells and whistles for me --Though I keep looking at the Onkyo 1010 model or higher !!! What do you think !!! Thanks Dobok


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I've got last year's 3312CI, I upgraded the firmware on it via the interwebs....it has worked flawlessly. If your lesser model has all the features you want, I highly recommend just adding a decent power amp. As good as receivers as they are, they cant compete with a decent outboard amp. Something like a Rotel RMB-1575 or 1585 might be just the ticket for you.


----------

